# Temp layout



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Here is a couple of pics of my temporary layout. Just enough to test run my new (old) trains.


















the blur in the photo is an PRR F-7 loco with dummy B-unit in tow. I have no idea who made it because when I got it, both units were just empty shells with the bottoms glued in.

Anyway, the day after I took these, I took everything apart and cleaned/rearranged my basement to make room for my future layout.

The weekend was messy:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, I would have a heart attack every time that the locomotive rounded a corner 

You must take it slow


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, It looks like its really cruisin', but it really wasn't going that fast


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice start! I'm planning something similar----I have a 4' x 8' plywood and 2x4 table to reassemble. I'll put a simple oval on it for test runs while I build the big kahuna.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ian's Layout Phase II*

Hey all,

I just set this one up. 

This is also just temporary until I can get a better setup.


















This one is a little blurry. The area behind this setup is where the permenent layout will eventually go. I'm thinking "L" shape

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

ooh... I'm getting all excited seeing you already getting your start, Ian.  

I still have to dig the rest of the basement before I can get to set up some plywood.


----------

